# New Complete Mozart on 200 CDs



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anybody bought this:

http://www.mozart225.com/

200 CDs - looks like a nice set with more in it than the Philips edition or the Brilliant Classics 180CD set.

Some good opera recordings - one by Gardiner - Kleiber's Figaro.

Looks promising.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I looked at the contents and you don't get the collectible set of Mozart dolls, or the cocktail napkins. So a no-go for me.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I haven't bought this set, but it seems to be a good choice for completists in terms of recording selection, especially for HIP lovers. You know if the big three labels (dg, philips and decca) put all of their best Mozart recordings together into one box, it becomes almost unbeatable. 
The old philips edition focuses heavily on Marriner's orchestral recordings and Davis's operas and chorals, which would be a big problem for collectors who find many of them not among the finest versions of those important works. The new edition features mostly HIP performances instead, many of which are outstanding. It depends on buyer's personal preference for modern or historical practices.
For chamber and solo works, again the new edition is a mix of many good things. However, the old philips edition is pretty solid in most part of this section, so it might not be necessary to supplement a lot.
For other rarely heard works, I think the new edition is likely to better the old one, as they put all the latest discovery in it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't mean to be a downer or demean Mozart fanatics, but for me, there's an awful lot of early Mozar that I wouldn't listen to more than once. That's at least 100 CDs worth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> I don't mean to be a downer or demean Mozart fanatics, but for me, there's an awful lot of early Mozar that I wouldn't listen to more than once. That's at least 100 CDs worth.


I do think that you are right, spare also minute for all those who having the whole Philips set


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

MarkW said:


> I don't mean to be a downer or demean Mozart fanatics, but for me, there's an awful lot of early Mozar that I wouldn't listen to more than once. That's at least 100 CDs worth.


Yes we know that - still I wouldnt say 100 CDs worth as that would be more than 50% of his output. As a Mozart fanatic I find most of what he composed after age 14 worth coming back to. But the point of this set is completeness.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I buy a new set, I first do a technical run through to check for imperfections in the CDs to see If I have to return it, before even bothering to actually concentrate on the music.

200 CDs? No thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It is of course possible to combine various, selected items & get a reasonably survey of his major works also outside the 3 complete boxes (philips + brilliant + this one).

I don´t quite agree as regards the earliest works being overall un-interesting;

for example, _Lucio Silla_/Harnoncourt, the _early string quartets_/Hagen4, and the_ early symphonies_/Harnoncourt, plus the _serenades-divertimenti_/Vegh are highly entertaining & varied pieces, in very worthwhile recordings, IMO.

BTW, prices already vary a lot for the new issue ... Presto is one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish they would do a set like this for Mendelssohn ( and include both Felix and Fanny's works). 

But for the topic, I would not buy this set for a number of reasons, including that I don't listen to Mozart much and it is way too expensive.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I'm expecting in six months or so there will be good deals on this set especially from European dealers, so I'm sitting tight for now. I didn't get the Philips set, so I have less reluctance than many on that count.

I'm looking forward to whatever megaset comes out in 2020 for Beethoven's 250th birthday. I have a lot of suggestions for things that should be included, but the labels don't listen to me.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I wouldn't buy it, I'm trying to sell my Pinnock, not buy it again!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I haven't bought this set, but it seems to be a good choice for completists in terms of recording selection, especially for HIP lovers. You know if the big three labels (dg, philips and decca) put all of their best Mozart recordings together into one box, it becomes almost unbeatable.


Why would they do that? In this box they give you HIP versions of the late symphonies that will have you longing for lush modern instrument versions by top orchestras, which they are probably busily re-mastering now...

4-6 Horn Concerto in Eb K447
Anthony Halstead natural horn
7-9 Piano Concerto No.26 in D K537 "Coronation"
Robert Levin fortepiano

This will having you running for Perahia and Brain...

Superb marketing!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Florestan said:


> *I wish they would do a set like this for Mendelssohn* ( and include both Felix and Fanny's works).
> 
> But for the topic, I would not buy this set for a number of reasons, including that I don't listen to Mozart much and it is way too expensive.


They do a mendelssohn set - 30 CDs

https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Complete-Masterpieces-Felix/dp/B001JFND86

£340 for 200 CDs - you call that expensive?
The Philips edition was £1200 when it appeared.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Mal said:


> I wouldn't buy it, I'm trying to sell my Pinnock, not buy it again!


Really? Why is that? I like Pinnock the best for all Baroque performances. Also an accomplished harpsichordist, so he knows his stuff.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Richard8655 said:


> Really? Why is that? I like Pinnock the best for all Baroque performances. Also an accomplished harpsichordist, so he knows his stuff.


I like his Haydn but his Mozart is not so good in my view.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

Watch the video. It's a unique box, imo. I will get it within a few months.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DoReFaMi said:


> Watch the video. It's a unique box, imo. I will get it within a few months.


Thanks for the video - that set looks pretty much unsurpassable in todays market.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a lot of top quality music!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> They do a mendelssohn set - 30 CDs
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Complete-Masterpieces-Felix/dp/B001JFND86
> 
> ...


I got a 40 CD Mendelssohn set and it does not have the opera, two operettas, nor the complete Midsummer Night's Dream. I suspect there are a few other missing works. I think they could easily fill 50 CDs for a good Mendelssohn set.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Really? Why is that? I like Pinnock the best for all Baroque performances. Also an accomplished harpsichordist, so he knows his stuff.


The critics, at their kindest, reckon "only" about ten of Mozart's symphonies are "first rate", fit to stand beside Beethoven's nine, and about thirty of Haydn's. Listening to Pinnock's box set of complete Mozart symphonies had me thinking only about five were first rate - but (fortunately) the count went back up to about ten when listening to the greatest conductors and greatest orchestras in these pieces. Actually I think Pinnock has done very well, with his small forces and limited experience in Mozart. But I have found better performances, for me, of even his best. Hence the box is on sale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)

If I get this box, and I think I'll get it, I'll listen to all of its music just to say that I've heard all of Mozart's music. It would be interesting to hear the progression in his early works to the mature Mozart (which is still young by any standard).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Mal said:


> *The critics, at their kindest, reckon "only" about ten of Mozart's symphonies are "first rate"*, fit to stand beside Beethoven's nine, and about thirty of Haydn's. Listening to Pinnock's box set of complete Mozart symphonies had me thinking only about five were first rate - but (fortunately) the count went back up to about ten when listening to the greatest conductors and greatest orchestras in these pieces. Actually I think Pinnock has done very well, with his small forces and limited experience in Mozart. But I have found better performances, for me, of even his best. Hence the box is on sale.


The last 4 are in Beethoven's class - but there are some wonderful minor symphonies before that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> If I get this box, and I think I'll get it, I'll listen to all of its music just to say that I've heard all of Mozart's music. It would be interesting to hear the progression in his early works to the mature Mozart (which is still young by any standard).


I wonder if it give you more information not been mentioned in the Philps series.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks the business. I'm certainly getting this as I've pined for the Phillips for some time. At less than £1 per disc (£170 on Amzn) it's an absolute bargain. I'm sure there will be lots that I only listen to once but it looks a thing of beauty.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Completely gutted. My order was dispatched and all looked good. Then I received an email saying my item was damaged in transit and has been returned to the depot. They are giving me a refund. Had a long chat with Amazon Customer service which just went round in circles about why a refund and not a replacement. I can buy a replacement for twice the price otherwise I'll have to make do with a refund. Sound a little bit suspect to anyone else. 
What's more I can't even complain properly. The chat desk said they are the final authority on dealing with complaints. So all I've got is a half hearted apology, sore hands, and a Mozart shaped hole on my Cd rack of dreams.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Completely gutted. My order was dispatched and all looked good. Then I received an email saying my item was damaged in transit and has been returned to the depot. They are giving me a refund. Had a long chat with Amazon Customer service which just went round in circles about why a refund and not a replacement. I can buy a replacement for twice the price otherwise I'll have to make do with a refund. Sound a little bit suspect to anyone else.
> What's more I can't even complain properly. The chat desk said they are the final authority on dealing with complaints. So all I've got is a half hearted apology, sore hands, and a Mozart shaped hole on my Cd rack of dreams.


Can't you just order a new one?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Can't you just order a new one?


Yes - if I'm happy to pay twice the amount.
Can't afford that at the moment.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes - if I'm happy to pay twice the amount.
> Can't afford that at the moment.


About a year ago the new complete Handle set was offered for about $20 and many of us ordered off Amazon. Many of us had our orders cancelled and never received the product. Sorry to hear of your troubles, it is a shame when a product is advertised and not delivered.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

MagneticGhost said:


> Looks the business. I'm certainly getting this as I've pined for the Phillips for some time. At less than £1 per disc (£170 on Amzn) it's an absolute bargain. I'm sure there will be lots that I only listen to once but it looks a thing of beauty.


If you must have a complete set, what about this for £73:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Complete-Various-Artists/dp/B00L2SQVVQ


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mal said:


> If you must have a complete set, what about this for £73:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Complete-Various-Artists/dp/B00L2SQVVQ


That's a completely different set.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I were looking for a big Mozart set, I would do some intensive searching at Amazon and Ebay (Half if you live in USA) for Mozart sets. It is difficult to get the right key words to bring up the big sets and not miss some vs bringing up a lot of smaller stuff, but even small variations in search parameters can bring up new results. Also use a search engine separate from the selling sites and you may also find listings that for some reason don't come up otherwise. There must be more than a few big Mozart sets, given his popularity, and hopefully you can find a nice set for a reasonable price. Half the fun is the search (the thrill of the chase).

Happy searching.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How does one proof-listen to 200 CD's to check for defects? Big job!!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

hpowders said:


> How does one proof-listen to 200 CD's to check for defects? Big job!!


I imagine that they have multiple people doing that work. 20 people doing 10 CDs each seems plausible for a major record label.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> I imagine that they have multiple people doing that work. 20 people doing 10 CDs each seems plausible for a major record label.


I was referring to the consumer. I've has CDs I've had to return. Can't trust company's "quality control". I can't fathom listening to 200 CDs for potential defects.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> How does one proof-listen to 200 CD's to check for defects? Big job!!


I have the Brilliant Classics complete Mozart - 180 CDs. I have listened to about maybe 40 so far and not found any problems. If i do get a dud or two - I will learn to live with it! Hopefully if there is a dud it will be the CD with Mozart's canons on it or perhaps a very early symphony.

I also dont bother checking smaller sets - say Beethoven symphonies - how many people listen to all 9 symphonies to ensure there are no faults on the CDs. Neither do I check every page in a book to ensure there are no pages missing. Faults are rare enough to be disregarded when they do happen so dont deprive yourself of a fabulous set for fear of nights of tossing and turning over finding one day a faulty disc.


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

Father Christmas is bringing it. We have an agreement!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Border Collie said:


> Father Christmas is bringing it. We have an agreement!


Only a couple of weeks to go then.


----------



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Um, okay, I'm a bit overwhelmed by this set. Basically, I'm not interested in any alternate performances of anything (yet). Is there an easy way to delete these tracks? I'm finding the CD album names really unhelpful as they never specify where alternative performances begin and end and my memory is not that good.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Mozart. No doubt a genius. But apart from the film Amadeus, I'm not sure I could keep up with everything he wrote. Very much like Dylan, exceptional in places but there are others.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been listening to this for a while.


----------

